# Euk Obedience 2009



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

This is the first day and I would expect they are still in the rings.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Awww...darn it! I wanted to hear all about it..waiting stinks! haha.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

when results are available they will be posted on the Front and Finish website.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

For a look at the overall standings going into Sunday check this link.

http://frontandfinish.com/pdfs/AllBreed.pdf

Also you might want to make a list of the top 20 so far and then compare to the final top 20. You will be amazed how much it will change today.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!! I'm not sure what people are over there..but I'm hoping a Golden wins this year! I'm sick of the Labs haha. ;P


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Petra won with her lab Tyler again this year, but Kathleen with Buoy was second and Helen with Pounce was third.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Petra won with her lab Tyler again this year, but Kathleen with Buoy was second and Helen with Pounce was third.



WOW!! To me that is even more impressive than her win last year with Tyler. They have been concentrating on their upcoming trip to Crufts in the spring. They have done very little AKC competing/training so they could really focus on the Crufts style of obedience.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Darn it!!! I wanted the GOLDEN to win!!! What's up with that! haha...but good for them anyways! I wish them the BEST OF LUCK at Cruft's! 

At least Goldens were runners up!!!!  YAYY!


----------

